#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  zelfbouw podium

## Bart Vervaet

Aan welke voorwaarden moet een podium voldoen indien we het zelf bouwen
Wat betreffende keuring en technische eisen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Aan dezelfde eisen als een podium, dat door een ander (zelf) wordt gebouwd....
Om te beginnen in Nederland: aan het Bouwbesluit...
en daarnaast zou ik me ook maar eens verdiepen in de BGV-C1 eisen, 
en de DIN-normen reeks over "Podesten".
500 a 750kg/m² verdeelde (statische) vertikale belasting,
en tegelijk 50 a 75kg/m horizontale statische belasting.
(die laatste wordt nogal een verwaarloosd.../ vergeten)
En natuurlijk railingen bij podiumhoogtes boven 2m, en die moeten weer een bepaalde last/m kunnen hebben enz.
Maar ik ga hier niet de genoemde documenten compleet citeren.
Btw:
eerst komen de (ontwerp-)eisen en pas daarna de keuringen, en niet andersom.
succes
Rinus

----------


## stagehand

Weet er iemand hoe het in Belgie zit met de keuring en technische eisen van een (zelfbouw) podium. En waar dat de ergens terug te vinden zijn.

Stagehand

----------


## markhill

Waarom zelf bouwen als je hier de beste kunt vinden!
http://www.nivtec-flexibel.de/englisch/index.html

----------


## stagehand

Ik bedoel ook overdekte zelfbouw podiums. Ik vind daar in belgie nergens technische voorschriften van.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bart Vervaet_
> 
> Aan welke voorwaarden moet een podium voldoen indien we het zelf bouwen
> Wat betreffende keuring en technische eisen?



De podiums die ik soms tegen kom en waar ik op kom te staan bestaat uit planken en lege bierbakken eronder  :Big Grin: 
Typisch Belgisch [V]
sis

----------


## luc2366

LEGE bierbakken... Typisch Belgisch

idd  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> LEGE bierbakken... Typisch Belgisch
> 
> idd



Ja hé, waar staan we dan met de eisen en de technische keuring [B)] ????? nergens [V]
Ja , en het komt meer voor dan je denkt [:0]
sis

----------


## subfreak

www.stageware.nl of kijk de topic van Harold Reurink, is de grootse nivtec gebruiker die ik ken, en importeerd ook nivtec.

----------


## rinus bakker

maar daar wordt je als gebruiker niet echt wijzer van want bij Harold lopen de beweringen, feiten en vragen nogal eens naadloos in elkaar over....

----------


## markvdh

Wij hebben afgelopen zomer naar vele demonstraties in ons theater zo'n NivTec podium aangeschaft. Ik kan zeggen wij willen geen ander meer. Ook bezoekende gezelschappen waren en zijn onder de indruk. Verschillende hebben zelfs ook zo'n podium aangeschaft. Wat betreft de eisen voor Nederland loopt NivTec ver vooruit. Mijn ervaring met Harold Reurink tijdens zijn demo en zijn service was uiterst positief. Ik kan dan ook iedereen NivTec aanraden ... check it out!

----------


## Bobbo

Rinus,

In jou verhaal lees ik dat er pas een railing moet zijn bij een hoogte van 2 M.?
Lees ik dit nou goed?
Ik dacht zelf dat dit lager was.

----------


## rinus bakker

Een valbeveiliging is verplicht en dan volgens mij vanaf 2m.
Maar deze keer moet ik je het precieze artikel uit de wet/regel schuldig blijven.

----------


## beyma

> citaat:Een valbeveiliging is verplicht en dan volgens mij vanaf 2m.
> Maar deze keer moet ik je het precieze artikel uit de wet/regel schuldig blijven




Als wij een prak bouwen (zo noemen wij dus een podium) waar stoelen op komen, dan moet er van de brandweer een leuning op als het 60 cm of hoger gaat en een 'schriklat' langs de randen , uitgezonderd de opstap kanten. En de stoelen moeten worden gekoppeld met ty raps....(als ze van zichzelf geen koppel mogenlijkheid hebben)


Maar waar hun (de brandweer) die wijsheid vandaan hebben weet ik ook niet, maar ik vind wel dat ze gelijk hebben 



[edit]

Ik heb even naar die Nivtec delen gekeken, maar waar wij als decor bouwers dan meestal mee zitten is de afwerking rondom, je kan geen nietjes er in tacken om de boel af te rokken met flanel, en klitteband gaat stuk bij het in de vrachtwagen schuiven (hadden we ook al met die schaartafels)

----------


## rinus bakker

OFF TOPIC:
Hoi beyma .... heb je je baan kunnen behouden? Het klinkt hier wel hoopvol.
ON TOPIC:
Als alleen die klittenband-rand het probleem zou zijn, dan is er vast wel wat innovatiefs op los te laten....

----------


## movinghead

Volgens mij hebben ze de zelfde in De Oosterpoort... en anders lijkt het er erg op.
Daar hebben ze om de ongeveer 40 cm een stukje klitteband er op zitten.
Moet je misschien af en toe eens vervangen, maar das het werk niet.

----------


## beyma

Hallo Rinus,

Ja inderdaad, ik heb de selectie overleefd en heb mijn baan behouden! 

Oke, back to topic :Smile:

----------


## Bobbo

Even over die tayrips  om de stoelen te koppelen,waar komt die regel vandaan?
Maak het ook mee in zalen waar de stoelen gewoon op de grond staan.
En dat wel door geheel Nederland, dus het lijkt me niet verzonnen door een of andere lokale brandvinder.

En dan die railing, als je eens tijd hebt zou je daar dan eens in willen duiken.
Collega van me is eens van het podium gedonderd 1,2 mtr., en heeft toen zijn been gebroken.
Lopen daar nu nog rechtszaken over met de bühne bouwer.
Vandaar mijn interesse.

Nivtec is een zeer mooi systeem geloof mij, maaarrrrr, na 1 jaar "normaal gebruik" beginnen er toch wel grove mankementen op te treden. Met de deeltjes van onze jongens uit Leek nog geen ervaring, wel met Kleu (Duits merk).
Kan zeker tegen een stootje, en alles is keurig van de juiste papieren voorzien. Is gewoon simpel, dus er kan dan ook weinig aan stuk gaan.

Groet!

----------


## beyma

Ik heb mij laten vertellen door zo'n spuit 11 dat het koppelen van de stoelen, de bedoeling heeft te voorkomen dat bij brand alle stoelen los door de ruimte gaan zwerven. (als alle mensen in paniek gaan rond rennen en zo)

Over die leuning, geen idee hoe ik je daar verder mee kan helpen, het is bij ons een ongeschreven regel dat we dat gewoon doen vanaf die hoogte. En wel om de reden dat ons dan geen nalatigheid kan worden aangerekend....

----------


## benjyvbrink

wij werken al een hele tijd met nivtec en het gaat goed hoor met klitteband.na een half jaar a jaar moet je de klitteband vervangen! thats is it:P

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die benjy,

Ga jij FF lekker die koe die al anderhalf jaar in de sloot ligt er uit trekken?
Hoe oud is jullie nivtec materiaal?
En is dat na 1 jaar van "normaal gebruik" bij jullie ook een beetje aan het "mankeren" geslagen?
Want wat is normaal he?
Alleen maar gebruiken (misbruiken?) of ook wat aan onderhoud doen enz.?

----------


## benjyvbrink

haha rinus goeie :Wink: ...nee we hebben het nu 4 jaar....ongeveer 100 platen werkt nog steeds goed hoor...ik persoonlijk vind het prima spul en werkt beter dan stagedecks(is persoonlijk) alleen...kwa onderhouw moet je er af en toe wel wat aan bijstellen ja :Stick Out Tongue: 

gegroet!

----------

